# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  2013 Cape York Spotted Pythons hatch and wow!!!

## Derek Roddy

OK so, some of you might remember that last year I produced a very interesting reduced hatchling spotted python.

Well, looks like I hit another one this year!!!!!!

(There is also a neat patterned animal with a stripe that looks "different" as well...it's in the center of the this pic.) but, the light one on the left is something else!!!

That's 2 out of 2 clutches....and, that's a good sign for the future of this pairing. This one is a male (last years was a female) so, will be trying him back to mother in 2 years....give her next year off.

Hopefully, it will eat, survive and thrive. Last years female didn't make it. I had assist fed her for a couple month and the first meal she took on her own (shut the lid and left her)...I found her dead with the prey in her month  :Sad: 

D

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (04-22-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Very neat! Best of luck getting the little guy going.  :Good Job:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Very Cool  :Good Job:

----------


## sissysnakes

Awesome looking little ones!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Andybill

Awesome! Congrats!

----------


## elbee

Woah, he is a beauty!

----------


## SCConstrictors

any updates? or where can i see pics of the other baby?

----------

